# One spot open for Sabine tomorrow...



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Got a last minute open spot. Plan is to fish for Big Uglies,bull reds, sheepshead,slot reds, etc... at the Jetty. BUT if conditions are good enough may run offshore and hit some near shore rigs and rocks in the morning then fish the jetty in the evening. 

Cost will be your part of the bait,food and drinks. Captain buys gas. Need to be at my house in Hamshire TX around 7:30 in the morning. 


Only tackle needed is one trout rod and one 20lb set up on a boat rod. We have all the rigging etc.. needed. If interested PM me.. I will be getting the boat ready for the next hour or so and will check back in.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm interested. Gimme a shout!
832.367.2728
Darren


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

missed ya again TJ. working a 24 today.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

wish i've seen this last nite.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Jolly R I am in please call me on my cell 214-801-3823. Been to long sinse we fished together. Call me and I will pick up some crabs, and shrimp


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Be sure to keep a spot open for me in July.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Calmday said:


> Be sure to keep a spot open for me in July.


You always have a spot on my boat, might even skip work on day if you want to go.


----------

